# Zahlenkette aufsplitten und mehreren Variablen zuordnen.



## Tito (16. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ist es möglich eine vom Benutzer eingegebene Zahlenkette (z.B. 5542) aufzusplitten und mehreren Variablen zuzuorden, so dass w=5; x=5; y=4; z=2.

Wenn ja, bitte wie?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

LG Tito


----------



## SlaterB (16. Okt 2007)

char w = eingabe.charAt(0);
char x = eingabe.charAt(1);

usw.


----------



## Tito (16. Okt 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> char w = eingabe.charAt(0);
> char x = eingabe.charAt(1);
> 
> usw.



DANKE!


----------

